

US judge Thomas Griesa declares Argentina in contempt of court - wslh
http://www.buenosairesherald.com/article/170990/us-judge-thomas-griesa-declares-argentina-in-contempt-of-court-monetary-fine-decision-postponed

======
More23
GT said the local law to pay in Buenos Aires is illegal. Actually the law is
legal in Argentina, even if it breaks the contract in New York.

------
sp332
How many other countries have New York as their banks' legal jurisdiction?

